# Woolwich Ferry



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

Next Friday we're travelling down to Abbey Wood, London, from York. In the past we've either used the QE2 crossing on the M25 or the Blackwall Tunnel. This time our sat nav is suggesting the Woolwich Ferry. Does anyone have any thoughts on this route please? I expect that we'll be arriving in London in the early afternoon.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Personally, I would do the M25 route.

How old is your MH, is it LEZ compatible ?

Woolich Ferry is a pain, at the best of times, what time are you planning to get there?

PS remember its a FRIDAY !!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our sat nav took us that way a couple of years ago. It was October.
I think we had to wait about 10 minutes in all. Time was around 6 to 6:30. It depends really on what time of day it is.I have used th ebridge crossing , sometimes a bit of a queue but the folks from up here are not used to queues.
Dave p


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well better that than the Greenwich tunnel. :lol: :lol: 

cabby

what about Rotherhithe tunnel.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We like the WF, but we're retired (so it saves £2.50 or whatever to cross QE Bridge  and we're rarely in a rush. Waiting times have varied between 10minutes and 90minutes - not a problem: just put the kettle on and enjoy the view. A river "cruise" near the barrage: drive on forwards, park, drive off forwards.

The route to Abbey Wood should be considered carefully (try Google Street View?). It is better (for us) to stick to main roads then go up Knee Hill before turning towards the site. I think one of the roads from QEB has a weight/width restriction on and is not recommended by CC: we only spotted it as we turned off a roundabout in pouring rain and had to "fight" our way back onto the main route.

Abbey Wood is a lovely site, with mature trees and spacious pitches. It also has resident foxes and parakeets (both vermin in some people's eyes). TV reception is awkward, so they tell me, but we don't even carry the thing.

Enjoy - Gordon

PS WF is free!


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for your replies everyone, they're much appreciated.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Ferry v QE bridge.*

We go down to Abbey wood and have always used the Dartford crossing but last time used the Woolwich Ferry.Found it easy and quick and will use it again.Not sure about difference in mileage but you could check on your Satnav.If it's shorter to do the ferry route then you save crossing fee plus fuel!!Just checked!It's 9miles shorter on the Ferry route!Thats 18miles return.Saves about £4 on fuel and £2.50 Qe route.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Last time we went to Abbey Wood our satnav wanted to take us off the M25 to (we assume) take us through the Blackwall Tunnel. We had visions we'd be caught up in busy North London traffic so carried on to go over the bridge. I'm originally a South East Londoner but I'd forgotten about the existence of Woolwich ferry.

I went to school in Greenwich*, Cabby, so can verify the unsuitability of the Greenwich tunnel. :lol: 

* Pronounced Grinidge, not Grenidge.



Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am also a South London Boy myself. I think like you, I have crossed that river every way possible except the top walk of Tower Bridge.Can you still smell the hot oil on the Ferry.
however have not used the cable car ride yet. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't forget to pop in to the duty free on the woolwich ferry, but be quick as it is a short crossing.


----------

